# 7 months. How much to grow yet?



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

My vet told me my goats are healthy and growing as typical. She raises champion dairy goats. Says they weigh about 90# now. Weight tape agrees. She did a fecal test and they need to be wormed. That aside. How much longer will they grow? They are about 29" at this time. 

It would be interesting to see some of her goats. Not packgoats, but champion alpines and LaMancha. She says good breeding produces consistent and predictable results.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

They can grow til they are 5 years old.
As with anything else. Growth can be different 
with each goat.
Some may grow fast and level out.
some may grow slower.
some may have growth spurts.

Like this summer. I got a new wether.
He was just so so in size, looked the same 
size as my other wether of about the same age. I went away
for a few days. And when I got back.
I swear he grew 2 inches. LOL
He was bigger than the other one.
Now the other one is catching up.

Now I am no expert. But I think yours sounds
good for 7 months old.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

there just babies
they will grow for two or three more years and should weigh 2 times what they do now.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Just for the record and a pet peeve of mine.
Weight does not mean diddly squat.
I say this because as with everyone now
days Over weight is not a plus.

When you are talking weight you are
talking a fitness weight. a balance of height
and length and then muscle tone.

I know tiny dogs like chiwahwahs (sp) that
should weigh 6 lbs. And they weigh now 13 lbs.
And then you have rabbit shows.Certain breeds
need to weigh under 4 lbs. And are starved to make 
weight. It is a pet peeve of mine.

You can get the weight you want with diet.
But is it the right weight for that body type.
I know I am 5 foot tall. And weigh .......


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm most interested in height. I think they're slowing down in their growth and then BAM, a growth spirt. 

They need to quit stinking so I can spend time with them.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

vicks vapor rub up your nose! 
LOL


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

joecool911 said:


> I'm most interested in height. I think they're slowing down in their growth and then BAM, a growth spirt.
> 
> They need to quit stinking so I can spend time with them.


Have you not castrated them yet??? It is past time to do it if you haven't.

My opinion, but I believe they grow taller after you castrate them.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I also think they have the potential to grow taller wethered. Though they will not have the same weight and mass as a breeding buck, especially during breeding season. As just like with deer, their necks get much thicker and if not allowed to fight or pace fence lines watching the girls, they will put on a good deal of muscle and weight. Which makes total sense as you are eliminating testosterone from them when you wether them. 

I have also noticed that horn growth seems to diminish some what after castration.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Horses definitely grow taller if gelded young. All that energy that would otherwise go into muscle mass, fighting, and breeding tends to go into upward growth (and later on, fat) instead. I've heard it's the same for goats. Makes perfect sense if you think about it.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

There are a lot of cons in waiting to castrate until well into puberty. First the pro's. My vet wanted to wait until October. She raises goats herself. I believe the primary reason to wait is to allow a better chance for more healthy urinary tract system and possibly less problems with stones. 

Con's. 

They get to a point where they get obnoxious. Spraying, aggressive buck behavior, smell so much that you'd rather not even touch them. Even without touching, my wife can smell them on me when I come inside from feeding. This detracts from training and trail conditioning for a period. I worry that they might maintain some of their buck behavior. After a few weeks since castration they still smell as bad as before. So castration is not the end all of smell. It will take time. It's more expensive to have them done later as they need to be put under anesthesia for the procedure. It was $100 per goat. Doing a procedure when they're young before you've invested a bunch of money and become mentally attached is also a con. 

Bottom line is...lots of downside. I hope the wait proves to be worth it.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> Just for the record and a pet peeve of mine.
> Weight does not mean diddly squat.


Dang... everyone said they could carry 1/2 to 1/3 of their weight... so I figured if they weigh 450 pounds... ;-)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> Dang... everyone said they could carry 1/2 to 1/3 of their weight... so I figured if they weigh 450 pounds...


The 1/3 to 1/2 their weight should be based on muscle weight.
Not fat! And I should know!

When I weighed 120 lbs I could pack 80 lbs to the barn.
So now I weight 160 lbs and can pack 50 lbs to the barn.
I am still the same height.

And it would also depend on how far they are packing that weight.
I could never have packed mine for miles. 
But then again. I do not have 4 legs. 
And I got to play the I am a girl card! and now the grandma card!

Nice to hear from you Bob. I always love your banter!
Makes me smile.


----------

